# Judges for 2013 GSDCA National & Centenial Events.



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Does anyone know who the judges are for the GSDCA 2013 National & Centenial Events??
I've been to the GSDCA Website....could not find any info.

Thanks.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

*BEST OF BREED, BEST OF OPPOSITE SEX, BEST OF WINNERS* - David Rinke 
*DOGS* - Gloria Birch 
*BITCHES* - Morton Goldfarb 
*FUTURITY BITCHES/DOGS* - Bob Slay 
*MATURITY BITCHES/DOGS* - Karen Wagner 
*BEST PUPPY/BEST BRED-BY* - Dr. Didier Ardoin II 
*JUNIOR SHOWMANSHIP* - Helen Franklin 

But I don't have any info on the WUSV events.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Daphne....Is this the show in PA?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Technically it's in New Jersey, but yes, that's the show


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Are any of you going....the South Jersey GSDC is sponsoring some of the activities...the president, and two other officers of that club is in my Sunday training class, so I think I will attend and look forward to meeting you. BTW, I don't breathe fire .....just kiddin!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'll be there for agility!!! Also the temperament test for GloryB...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

My husband (Carlos) is possibly interested in going......
He likes Goldfarb & Rinke....(overall as judges).

It's something we have to discuss further....


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Maggie and Robin(and Carlos), let me know when you will be there if you want to hook up. I am going to dinner with some breeders from across the pond and possibly we can all get together and talk dogs....great opportunities for all of us to learn.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I will be there!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I am planning to attend with my girl. My mother may make the trip with me too. We are looking forward to all of the events. My mother was showing her German Shepherds decades ago when I was just a child, so this will be fun for all three of us!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

If anybody needs a room, there's one space left in mine 

That's right, my hotel is booked already, lol


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

My husband and I might be there... Our herding club was asked to do a herding trial, but they wanted C-course...we offered to do an HGH trial and they declined  

We will definitely come down for the WUSV...anyone sticking around for that?


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

phgsd said:


> My husband and I might be there... Our herding club was asked to do a herding trial, but they wanted C-course...we offered to do an HGH trial and they declined
> 
> We will definitely come down for the WUSV...anyone sticking around for that?


Well see HGH isn't AKC, and this is an AKC show so they can't offer HGH. Unfortunately our club's trial is now the same weekend. 

Last I heard, there MIGHT be a "C" course trial offered in Massachusetts.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Our club as in the HGH club or as in your other club? 
The herding trial is the 5th, so that won't conflict.

BTW is that the up to date list of Bunny's titles? I'll get it on the website...LOL


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Will be at WUSV on thur, fri, sat, and sun....hope to see some of you there.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

phgsd said:


> Our club as in the HGH club or as in your other club?
> The herding trial is the 5th, so that won't conflict.


I am fairly sure the GSDCA Herding Trials will be October 5-7. At my seminar last weekend someone told me the A and B courses would be at her trainer's place on that weekend. Last rumor I heard was there would be "C" course but it would be in Massachusetts. So I guess I won't be going to that! 



> BTW is that the up to date list of Bunny's titles?


Yup that's it, so far! I don't see it changing in the next month or two


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I heard A and B will be in Birdsboro Pa. (around Reading in Berks County)


----------

